# 50% off Celsius boots on The Clymb



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

If anyone's interested.

The Clymb | The Gear You Need. Up to 70% Below Retail.


----------



## Matt578 (May 1, 2011)

Saw that earlier. Do you know if Oakley goggles are ever going to go on there? I saw Electric about a week ago; just wondering.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have no clue. I was tempted to buy another pair of EG2's at 60% off though. Just didn't need them.


----------



## knuckledragger (Feb 26, 2012)

*celsius opus 7 vs. burton ion*

Speedlace on my 2010 burton ions came out of wall (80 days of riding).

Is the celsius opus 7 a good alternative?

I ride very aggressively. 

Bindings: Medium cartel 2011. 
Board: 161.5 T.Rice 2011

My ions were size 10, will a 10 in opus 7 even fit my bindings and have similar feel?

Thanks for the help! Sorry for not having done more research. I just saw this post from the clymb.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

From everything I've read the Opus 7's are a super aggressive boot. I tried on a few Celsius boots (Climate, Cirrus, and CLS) at my mtn side shop and they fit pretty true to size. I'm a 10.5 on the scale and a 10.5 is what fit the best. I have M/L Force and the Cirrus fit into them no problem. They actually have a smaller outer profile than my current size 10 vans. I would assume the Opus sizing is similar to the others.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I saw that deal too...unfortunately they didn't have the model/size I'd be interested in. Oh well, I'll try them out some day...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I picked up a pair of Cirrus and I'm pretty happy with them so far. They're much lighter than my Vans Andreas Wiig's and the OZone lacing is solid. The new liner lock is the best I've ever seen, it gets so tight that it hurts. Plus it stays put all day. The only knock on them is the toe box is large and I had some up and down play with my toes. I put in 1/8 inch boot shims on top of the liner and it solved the problem. I'll be recommending these for sure.


----------

